# ECU



## tmak716 (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone know of any good reputable ECU upgrade/programming for our 2.8 30v ??

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

GIAC
NEUSPEED
APR
AWE
UNITRONIC
034 MOTORSPORTS ?

^all brands people use...generally stating 10-15hp gain on stage 1 tune. nothing really past that for stage 1. I dont think there is much in the way of stage 2. CAI & pulleys arent really much help either unless your going big, aka PES G2 super charger. 

I personally went with Ian at reflect tuning who also did cat delete and can also do other tasks like making your CEL light turn into a shift light, immo defeat, SAI delete, i think some airbag stuff, etc.


----------

